# complete 400 watt grow tent system from htg supply?



## homegrown998 (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48410 what do you think about this system it looks pretty decent to me for the price. if you have bought this what do you think about it, pros/cons any upgrades, any pics of this tent in action would be great


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks reasonably priced.

Do you want to grow in grow bags though?


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want to grow using the 4'x4' tent then imo the 400 watt is too small.  I tried it and it didn't cover that great of an area.  Also, the duct fan is kind of crappy.  

HTG is really awesome, I'm using a 4'x4' tent and all my lights are from them.  Personally, I would get a tent and 600 watt lamp a lot of those things that make that package look good are just mediocre products.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks very reasonable to me too.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 10, 2008)

Pretty decent deal.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

After having a look round their site, that tent is the 149$ one the smallest they do,  you want the tent and possibly the light maybe 600w a fan and a timer the other stuff in there is negligable, i'd price up the bits as  you would want them before going for it.

you might find that you'd get a better fan a 600w and the tent for a similar price, the grow bags and coco is a nice extra but maybe not what you would want to be growing in for the first time out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 10, 2008)

> the grow bags


Very easy to use. It's all I use. They are easy to store, thats why I like them. I hate loads of emrty pots lying around. Tips-Make sure the bottom is completely flat when filling with soil or you will have issues with them falling over. You''ll have to add new soil every now and then because the soil "shrinks". If you use the black and white bags add more drainage holes, the black/black bags have sufficient holes.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks like a sweet deal to me.

Just wish the old lady would give me a bigger allowance!


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 10, 2008)

its only 3'w 2' deep theres a upgrade 4 " inline fan that pushes 170 cubic feet per minute.ill probolly use 2 gallon plastic pots


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

If you upgrade the fan and try to keep the door open sure, 600 may work.

Although I would replace the light with a swichable ballast so you can use both MH and HPS for veg and flower.

Thats what I would do....


----------



## jb247 (Mar 11, 2008)

I placed an order to HTG on Thursday of last week and received my order today, that is some fantastic turn-around time, got an air cooled reflector, 600w light w/digital ballast and a 4" in line fan, unfortunately, while I paid to get an upgraded bulb, they sent me the standard growbright bulb, but I have contacted them, and I'm sure they will make it right...all in all I would do business with them again...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you post pics of the setup either complete or in parts?

I am interested.


----------

